# Hamster heaven cage



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

I currently house my mice in a kios, but I have a hamster heaven spare. Would it be suitable to put my mice in one? It's much bigger and would give them more space. I am just unsure in the bar spacing. Thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

How big is the bar spacing? That's all it comes down to, really.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

the hamster heaven has 11cm bar spacing according to online. The one ive seen in person seemed like it was slighty too wide for mice. At least I wouldnt trust my does in there.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

11cm? Are you sure?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

That's what it says online. It does look wider in person though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That's 4.3 inches. That's way more than a bunny cage. I seriously doubt it.  Must be a mistake from whomever wrote it down. There's no way you can even have the biggest hamsters in that.


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

The bar spacing is 1cm is this ok for mice? Many thanks


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Hahaha 11mm  I meant.
This is what I get for typing without my glasses! Apologies


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

lol  Well, that happens.
Yes, Sally, 1cm is alright, but no more than that.


----------

